# 5x5 vs Box



## stltimmy1979 (Nov 1, 2013)

Morning BOTL/SOTLs. Looking to pickup some Siglo IIs. There is a sale going on now where the 5x5 is 12 bucks cheaper. That isn't a big deal to me, but it made me think what the pros/cons of either are.

Based on what I have read, the 5x5 is also referred to as a cab. This is better for aging, since the cardboard won't draw the oils out of the cigars.

Is this accurate? Anything else to add or recommendations?

Thanks as always for the insight! Tim


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

No a 5x5 is called pecta a cab is a wooden box. 

Pros sometimes pick up extra age on the pecta
Cons ageing in pecta is not recommended for the opposite of what you said because the cardboard is more likely to draw oils out. (though I've never noticed)


----------



## stltimmy1979 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks man! Since I am inpatient and can rarely age my cigars that long, I think I will go the 5x5 route esp if I can get that extra age!

All the best!


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

the word is "pateca" i believe . 

the rumour that 5packs taste of " cardboard " after aging for some time ... is ... false (in my opinion ) ... at least for 5packs from '02 or younger .

but they do age faster than dress boxes or wood boxes or tubes .

a "cab" is a wooden box ... rather than a paper box (dress box ) ... or cardboard 5packs .

you can feel comfortable buying in cardboard ... especially if you dont plan to age beyond 12 or 14 years (as far back as my experience with cardboard 5packs goes ) .

derrek


----------



## stltimmy1979 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ahh this makes sense! So the 5x5 isnt a box of 5 rows of 5 each. Its 5 boxes of 5 each. The former would be a 'cab'.

Thanks gang


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

The way I usually do it is to buy the 5x5 and then drop them into an empty cab. I leave a tiny space open by not sliding the lid completely shut.

The only real problem I have seen with 5x5s were when they were incorrectly stored and became too moist.

Mold city.

However, as Derrek mentioned, I don't personally get the cardboard flavor from 5x5s. The aesthetics of a cab is far more appealing, however.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

Tim,
Thanks for posting this question I have been wondering about this too. 5x5 here I come there's a few out there I want to pick up but have been passing them up because they are out of the dress box or SLB and only avilible in the smaller cardboard formats. Good info


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

I guess while we are asking about packaging, what is a 5x5 x3 Box?


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

JustTroItIn said:


> I guess while we are asking about packaging, what is a 5x5 x3 Box?


75 cigars in 15 5 pack boxes


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

JustTroItIn said:


> I guess while we are asking about packaging, what is a 5x5 x3 Box?


I know that there is a 5x3 which is five cardboard packs of 3 cigars each.....but never heard of a 5x5x3


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

protekk said:


> I know that there is a 5x3 which is five cardboard packs of 3 cigars each.....but never heard of a 5x5x3


A certain vendor uses that one their specials page.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

jp1979 said:


> A certain vendor uses that one their specials page.


Are they minis? Never really heard of this and can't find it on CCW


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

stltimmy1979 said:


> Morning BOTL/SOTLs. Looking to pickup some Siglo IIs. There is a sale going on now where the 5x5 is 12 bucks cheaper. That isn't a big deal to me, but it made me think what the pros/cons of either are.
> 
> Based on what I have read, the 5x5 is also referred to as a cab. This is better for aging, since the cardboard won't draw the oils out of the cigars.
> 
> ...


IMHO if your buying recent production in cardboard i see no problem with it.
I do not buy any cigars more than a couple of years old in cardboard.
As Bob has said move them to a Cab as quickly as possible.
I put mine right in a humidor right after they come out of the freezer.
Enjoy!


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

jp1979 said:


> 75 cigars in 15 5 pack boxes


Thank you much!


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

protekk said:


> Are they minis? Never really heard of this and can't find it on CCW


what they are saying is that they are giving you 3 5x5 boxes. its not a package that they make, its just a way the vendor sells.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

jp1979 said:


> what they are saying is that they are giving you 3 5x5 boxes. its not a package that they make, its just a way the vendor sells.


10-4.Thanks for the intel!


----------



## stltimmy1979 (Nov 1, 2013)

OK, since there are some eyes on this. And sorry for not running a search first, but do vendors allow you to ask the date on particular inventory?

I have no idea of the box date of the 5x5 compared to the box compared to the cab...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

E-mail your vendor and ask. Some will provide a list of inventory on hand most will try to accommodate.


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

I like the boxes and keep most of my stuff in a winedor, so I would pay extra for the box - but that is just me. If I am traveling, I usually buy the 5 packs as my travel humidor holds 5 sticks.


----------

